# Spariti i dischi IDE dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel

## mrl4n

Ho aggiornato il kernel da 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 a 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 copiando il file .config...successivamente ho eliminato il meno recente.

Mi piacerebbe, per i momenti di relax, utilizzare un gioco che ho installato su un disco IDE dove c'è windows, per cui ho fatto l'emerge di wine.

Controllo il nome del disco IDE con fdisk -l e scopro che il kernel attuale vede solo i SATA.

Entro nella configurazione del kernel e abilito tutto quello che trovo riferito alle periferiche IDE o PATA e ricompilo, ma nulla di fatto.

Utilizzo una ASUS P5Q Premium.

Il risultato di lspci è

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)

02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6121 SATA II Controller (rev b1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:01.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:02.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:03.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:04.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:05.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

04:06.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. PES16T7 PCI Express Switch (rev 0d)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

0b:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 70)
```

----------

## cloc3

usa questo per trovare i driver.

oppure il comando pcimodules ( sys-apps/pciutils < 3.1.* - con le nuove pciutils non so bene quale sia il sostituto [1]).

occhio e croce, però, ti dovrebbe servire il modulo piix.

il teoria, dovresti riuscire a compilarlo ed lanciarlo com modprobe senza neppure riavviare la macchina.

[1] risolto:

```

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4

 * The 'pcimodules' program has been replaced by 'lspci -k'

```

----------

## mrl4n

O ti sei sbagliato o non ho capito nulla, ma forse è più probabile la seconda...

Ho fatto l'emerge di pciutils e lanciato pcimodules che mi da come risultato 

```
ohci1394

firewire-ohci

nvidia
```

Nel kernel il supporto a piix è già attivo e dando una sbirciata dentro modprobe.d vedo

```

alsa.conf  blacklist.conf  nvidia.conf  pnp-aliases.conf  ppp.conf
```

Sono abbastanza confuso...  :Question:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

## cloc3

secondo me non c'è molto da capire.

la tua è una scheda madre piuttosto comune e non è il caso di pensare a un difetto del driver.

se è vero che il driver è il piix e che lo hai compilato built-in, significa che c'è qualcosa di rotto.

dmesg è completamente muto, con i tuoi dispositivi?

----------

## mrl4n

Qui c'è un'enciclopedia...non so se sono in grado di interpretare tutto correttamente...

Una linea mi lascia piuttosto perplesso...

```
[    0.521321] ahci 0000:02:00.0: Disabling your PATA port. Use the boot option 'ahci.marvell_enable=0' to avoid this.
```

Ho riguardato inoltre il risultato del driver check e vedo

```
80863a20  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller  ata_piix  v2.6.25-

  80863a30  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller  i2c-i801  v2.6.25-

  80863a26  Yes  Intel Corporation  82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller  ata_piix  v2.6.25-

  10de0392  Yes  nVidia Corporation  G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]  nv

  11ab6121  Yes  Marvell Technology Group Ltd.  88SE6121 SATA II Controller  pata_marvell,ahci  v2.6.25-
```

Sono ancora più confuso...

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Qui c'è un'enciclopedia...non so se sono in grado di interpretare tutto correttamente...
> 
> Una linea mi lascia piuttosto perplesso...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

c'è un'enciclopedia, ma con un po' di pazienza si trova sempre la riga utile.

intanto prova a fare come dice: riavvia la macchina e premi il tasto e appena compare il prompt di grub.

manovra con le freccette o con il tasto e fino a quando non riesci ad accedere all'editor della linea del kernel e aggiungi il testo suggerito.

se ricompili il kernel, lasciando il driver del pata marvel come modulo, puoi passare il parametro direttamente al momento di caricarlo, senza essere costretto a riavviare ogni volta che fai esperimenti.

in teoria, dovrebbe bastare per vedere il disco. per approfondire seriamente il problema, invece, bisognerebbe pensarci un po'.

hai impostato qualcosa di particolare nella bios?

prova a cercare con il testo ahci Disabling your PATA port.

c'è un sacco di materiale per capire meglio.

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> in teoria, dovrebbe bastare per vedere il disco. per approfondire seriamente il problema, invece, bisognerebbe pensarci un po'.
> 
> hai impostato qualcosa di particolare nella bios?

 

No! Tieni presente che 2 kernel fa i dischi IDE li vedevo...

Faccio la modifica e la ricerca...speriamo bene.

EDIT: sono sempre più convinto che sia qualcosa nel kernel...con un live di knoppix vedo tutto.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## IlGab

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    0.521321] ahci 0000:02:00.0: Disabling your PATA port. Use the boot option 'ahci.marvell_enable=0' to avoid this.
> ```
> ...

 

Hai provato a mettere la riga indicata nei parametri del kernel al boot   :Rolling Eyes:   ?

Da http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Marvell_Technology_Group_chipsets

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> By default ahci.marvell_enable=1 that is disabling your PATA port in the PATA Marvell driver. Use the boot option 'ahci.marvell_enable=0' to avoid this.
> 
> Use the boot parameter : ahci.marvell_enable=0 if you have PATA/IDE devices connected at you Marvell chip

 

----------

## mrl4n

Purtroppo si...ma non cambia nulla.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> EDIT: sono sempre più convinto che sia qualcosa nel kernel...con un live di knoppix vedo tutto.  

 

a questo punto comincio ad essere d'accordo.

ma è strano, perché non ha molto senso pensare ad una regressione di questo tipo dal kernel 2.6.30-r5 a quello r6.

inoltre, io ho una scheda p5Q sorellastra della tua e vedo bene il cdrom.

quiconsiglia di compilarlo come modulo, piuttosto che built-in.

sembra anche che fenomeni come quelli che descrivi siano ricorrenti, per questo driver.

alla peggio, ricompila il vecchio kernel e prova a ristabilisci una situazione funzionante.

----------

## mrl4n

Spero tanto funzioni come modulo...perchè ho eliminato il vecchio kernel.

Edit: la mia solita fortuna...niente da fare...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## devilheart

hai cambiato qualche impostazione riguardo libata?

----------

## mrl4n

Io no...non volontariamente per lo meno.

----------

## devilheart

intendo, sei passato da un kernel senza libata ad uno con solo libata?

----------

## mrl4n

E' possibile ora c'è con kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6...con il precedente non lo so.

----------

## xdarma

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> intendo, sei passato da un kernel senza libata ad uno con solo libata?

 

Nel qual caso anche i dischi ide/pata verrebbero visti come scsi/sata?

----------

## mrl4n

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> intendo, sei passato da un kernel senza libata ad uno con solo libata?

 

Nel caso fosse così, c'è una soluzione? Io credo di avere esaurito le frecce del mio arco...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

